# Latest Range Report



## Zertek (Dec 14, 2009)

Here is my latest Range Report from my newest edition to the family a Kahr pm9 from 7yds out


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Brief, but it speaks volumes.


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Very nice.


----------



## MonsterB (Oct 25, 2009)

Excellent shooting. How did the gun perform, other than being really accurate? I hear mixed reviews on these guns but it looks like you had a good experience...Good to see, those are nice looking guns.:smt023


----------



## Zertek (Dec 14, 2009)

MonsterB said:


> Excellent shooting. How did the gun perform, other than being really accurate? I hear mixed reviews on these guns but it looks like you had a good experience...Good to see, those are nice looking guns.:smt023


It has performed excellent I've got 900rds through it and not one hiccup yet, very pleased with it. It is a real tack driver, and a pleasure to shoot, I've got 5 Glocks and this is my main range gun as well as CCW.


----------

